# FYI...nikonworld.com



## Razorback (Nov 12, 2007)

For all you Nikon shooters...http://www.nikonworld.com/...this is Nikon's magazine w/ some pretty cool articles & picks.

Enjoy,
Razor


----------



## rip18 (Nov 12, 2007)

Many thanks, Razorback!


----------



## Razorback (Nov 12, 2007)

No problem rip.  I just thought the Nikon shooters needed a little support.


 . 












Just kidding.  The  between Nikon & Canon is no different than Ford & Chevy.

Razor


----------

